# 3 Inquisition Branch Force



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I think I may have created a really crazy 3-branch Inquisition Lists. C&C welcome.


Inquisitor Coteaz - Warlord (because inquisitor)

Nemesis Strike Force Detachment

Librarian - Level 2, Storm Bolter
Librarian - Level 2, Storm Bolter

Terminator Squad - Hammer, Psycannon/Halberd, x2 Halberd, Justicar w/ Falchions
Terminator Squad - Hammer, Psycannon/Halberd, x2 Halberd, Justicar w/ Falchions

Sisters of Battle CAD

Saint Celestine

Battle Sisters - 5+1, 2 Meltaguns, Simulacrum, Immolator w/ MM
Battle Sisters - 5+1, 2 Meltaguns, Simulacrum, Immolator w/ MM

Exorcist w/ Storm Bolter, Laud Hailer

1st Company Task Force (either Red Hunters, or Imperial Fists)

Sternguard - 5 Combi-Bolters: 1 Plasma, 2 Grav, 1 Flamer, 1 Melta. Drop Pod
Sternguard - 5 Combi-Bolters: 1 Plasma, 2 Grav, 1 Flamer, 1 Melta. Drop Pod

Vanguard - 5, all with Jump packs, bolt pistol and grav pistol

Aegis Defense Line with Icarus Lascannon.

1999/2000


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really have much input on the list, but does Coteaz sit alone at the Icarus LC?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Basically. I wanted an overall inquisitor on there in general. didn't really have a better place for him to go. I could add him to the battle sisters otherwise.


----------

